# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  █▓░ الصدقه ░▓█

## بنتـ DXB

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد: 

قال الله تعالى آمراً نبيه :  قُل لِّعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرّاً وَعَلانِيَةً مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لاَّ بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلاَ خِلاَلٌ [إبراهيم:31]. ويقول جل وعلا: وَأَنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ... [البقرة:195]. وقال سبحانه: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَنفِقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُم [البقرة:254]. وقال سبحانه: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَنفِقُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ [البقرة:267]. وقال سبحانه: فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَأَنفِقُوا خَيْراً لِّأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [التغابن:16]. 

ومن الأحاديث الدالة على فضل الصدقة قوله : { ما منكم من أحدٍ إلا سيكلمه الله، ليس بينه وبينه ترجمان، فينظر أيمن منه فلا يرى إلا ما قدم، فينظر أشأم منه فلا يرى إلا ما قدم، فينظر بين يديه فلا يرى إلا النار تلقاء وجهه، فاتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة } [في الصحيحين]. والمتأمل للنصوص التي جاءت آمرة بالصدقة مرغبة فيها يدرك ما للصدقة من الفضل الذي قد لا يصل إلى مثله غيرها من الأعمال، حتى قال عمر رضي الله عنه: ( ذكر لي أن الأعمال تباهي، فتقول الصدقة: أنا أفضلكم ) [صحيح الترغيب]. 


فضائل وفوائد الصدقة

أولاً: أنها تطفىء غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى كما في قوله : { إن صدقة السر تطفىء غضب الرب تبارك وتعالى } [صحيح الترغيب]. 

ثانياً: أنها تمحو الخطيئة، وتذهب نارها كما في قوله : { والصدقة تطفىء الخطيئة كما تطفىء الماء النار } [صحيح الترغيب]. 

ثالثاً: أنها وقاية من النار كما في قوله : { فاتقوا النار، ولو بشق تمرة }. 

رابعاً: أن المتصدق في ظل صدقته يوم القيامة كما في حديث عقبة بن عامر قال: سمعت رسول الله يقول: { كل امرىء في ظل صدقته، حتى يُقضى بين الناس }. قال يزيد: ( فكان أبو مرثد لا يخطئه يوم إلا تصدق فيه بشيء ولو كعكة أو بصلة )، قد ذكر النبي أن من السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: { رجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها، حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه } [في الصحيحين]. 

خامساً: أن في الصدقة دواء للأمراض البدنية كما في قوله : { داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة }. يقول ابن شقيق: ( سمعت ابن المبارك وسأله رجل: عن قرحةٍ خرجت في ركبته منذ سبع سنين، وقد عالجها بأنواع العلاج، وسأل الأطباء فلم ينتفع به، فقال: اذهب فأحفر بئراً في مكان حاجة إلى الماء، فإني أرجو أن ينبع هناك عين ويمسك عنك الدم، ففعل الرجل فبرأ ) [صحيح الترغيب]. 

سادساً: إن فيها دواء للأمراض القلبية كما في قوله لمن شكى إليه قسوة قلبه: { إذا إردت تليين قلبك فأطعم المسكين، وامسح على رأس اليتيم } [رواه أحمد]. 

سابعاً: أن الله يدفع بالصدقة أنواعاً من البلاء كما في وصية يحيى عليه السلام لبني إسرائيل: ( وآمركم بالصدقة، فإن مثل ذلك رجل أسره العدو فأوثقوا يده إلى عنقه، وقدموه ليضربوا عنقه فقال: أنا أفتدي منكم بالقليل والكثير، ففدى نفسه منهم ) [صحيح الجامع] فالصدقة لها تأثير عجيب في دفع أنواع البلاء ولو كانت من فاجرٍ أو ظالمٍ بل من كافر فإن الله تعالى يدفع بها أنواعاً من البلاء، وهذا أمر معلوم عند الناس خاصتهم وعامتهم وأهل الأرض مقرون به لأنهم قد جربوه. 

ثامناً: أن العبد إنما يصل حقيقة البر بالصدقة كما جاء في قوله تعالى: لَن تَنَالُواْ الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ [آل عمران:92]. 

تاسعاً: أن المنفق يدعو له الملك كل يوم بخلاف الممسك وفي ذلك يقول : { ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا ملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما: اللهم أعط منفقاً خلفاً، ويقول الآخر: اللهم أعط ممسكاً تلفاً } [في الصحيحين]. 

عاشراً: أن صاحب الصدقة يبارك له في ماله كما أخبر النبي عن ذلك بقوله: { ما نقصت صدقة من مال } [في صحيح مسلم]. 

الحادي عشر: أنه لا يبقى لصاحب المال من ماله إلا ما تصدق به كما في قوله تعالى: وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلأنفُسِكُمْ [البقرة:272]. ولما سأل النبي عائشة رضي الله عنها عن الشاة التي ذبحوها ما بقى منها: قالت: ما بقى منها إلا كتفها. قال: { بقي كلها غير كتفها } [في صحيح مسلم]. 

الثاني عشر: أن الله يضاعف للمتصدق أجره كما في قوله عز وجل: إِنَّ الْمُصَّدِّقِينَ وَالْمُصَّدِّقَاتِ وَأَقْرَضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ [الحديد:18]. وقوله سبحانه: مَّن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافاً كَثِيرَةً وَاللّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ [البقرة:245]. 

الثالث عشر: أن صاحبها يدعى من باب خاص من أبواب الجنة يقال له باب الصدقة كما في حديث أبي هريرة أن رسول الله قال: { من أنفق زوجين في سبيل الله، نودي في الجنة يا عبد الله، هذا خير: فمن كان من أهل الصلاة دُعي من باب الصلاة، ومن كان من أهل الجهاد دُعي من باب الجهاد، ومن كان من أهل الصدقة دُعي من باب الصدقة، ومن كان من أهل الصيام دُعي من باب الريان } قال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله، ما على من دُعي من تلك الأبواب من ضرورة فهل يُدعى أحد من تلك الأبواب كلها: قال: { نعم وأرجو أن تكون منهم } [في الصحيحين]. 

الرابع عشر: أنها متى ما اجتمعت مع الصيام واتباع الجنازة وعيادة المريض في يوم واحد إلا أوجب ذلك لصاحبه الجنة كما في حديث أبي هريرة أن رسول الله قال: { من أصبح منكم اليوم صائماً؟ } قال أبو بكر: أنا. قال: { فمن تبع منكم اليوم جنازة؟ } قال أبو بكر: أنا. قال: { فمن عاد منكم اليوم مريضاً؟ } قال أبو بكر: أنا، فقال رسول الله : { ما اجتمعت في امرىء إلا دخل الجنة } [رواه مسلم]. 

الخامس عشر: أن فيها انشراح الصدر، وراحة القلب وطمأنينته، فإن النبي ضرب مثل البخيل والمنفق كمثل رجلين عليهما جبتان من حديد من ثدييهما إلى تراقيهما فأما المنفق فلا ينفق إلا اتسعت أو فرت على جلده حتى يخفى أثره، وأما البخيل فلا يريد أن ينفق شيئاً إلا لزقت كل حلقة مكانها فهو يوسعها ولا تتسع [في الصحيحين] ( فالمتصدق كلما تصدق بصدقة انشرح لها قلبه، وانفسح بها صدره، فهو بمنزلة اتساع تلك الجبة عليه، فكلمَّا تصدَّق اتسع وانفسح وانشرح، وقوي فرحه، وعظم سروره، ولو لم يكن في الصَّدقة إلا هذه الفائدة وحدها لكان العبدُ حقيقياً بالاستكثار منها والمبادرة إليها وقد قال تعالى: وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفسِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ [الحشر:9]. 

السادس عشر: أنَّ المنفق إذا كان من العلماء فهو بأفضل المنازل عند الله كما في قوله : { إنَّما الدنيا لأربعة نفر: عبد رزقه الله مالاً وعلماً فهو يتقي فيه ربه ويصل فيه رحمه، ويعلم لله فيه حقاً فهذا بأفضل المنازل.. } الحديث. 

السابع عشر: أنَّ النبَّي جعل الغنى مع الإنفاق بمنزلة القرآن مع القيام به، وذلك في قوله : { لا حسد إلا في اثنين: رجلٌ آتاه الله القرآن فهو يقوم به آناء الليل والنهار، ورجل آتاه الله مالاً فهو ينفقه آناء الليل والنهار }، فكيف إذا وفق الله عبده إلى الجمع بين ذلك كله؟ نسأل الله الكريم من فضله. 

الثامن عشر: أنَّ العبد موفٍ بالعهد الذي بينه وبين الله ومتممٌ للصفقة التي عقدها معه متى ما بذل نفسه وماله في سبيل الله يشير إلى ذلك قوله جل وعلا:  إِنَّ اللهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ المُؤمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِى سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقتَلُونَ وَعداً عَلَيْهِ حَقّاً فِى التَّورَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالقُرءَانِ وَمَنْ أَوفَى بِعَهدِهِ مِنَ اللهِ فَاستَبشِرُواْ بِبَيعِكُمُ الَّذِى بَايَعتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الفَوزُ العَظِيمُ [التوبة:111]. 

التاسع عشر: أنَّ الصدقة دليلٌ على صدق العبد وإيمانه كما في قوله : { والصدقة برهان } [رواه مسلم]. 

العشرون: أنَّ الصدقة مطهرة للمال، تخلصه من الدَّخن الذي يصيبه من جراء اللغو، والحلف، والكذب، والغفلة فقد كان النَّبي يوصي التَّجار بقوله: { يا معشر التجار، إنَّ هذا البيع يحضره اللغو والحلف فشوبوه بالصدقة } [رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن ماجة، صحيح الجامع]. 


أفضل الصدقات

الأول: الصدقة الخفية؛ لأنَّها أقرب إلى الإخلاص من المعلنة وفي ذلك يقول جل وعلا: إِن تُبْدُواْ الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِىَ وَإِن تُخْفُوهَا وَتؤْتُوهَا الفُقَرَاءِ فَهُوَ خَيرٌ لَّكُمْ  [البقرة:271]، ( فأخبر أنَّ إعطاءها للفقير في خفية خيرٌ للمنفق من إظهلرها وإعلانها، وتأمَّل تقييده تعالى الإخفاء بإتيان الفقراء خاصة ولم يقل: وإن تخفوها فهو خيرٌ لكم، فإنَّ من الصدقة ما لا يمكن إخفاؤه كتجهيز جيشٍ، وبناء قنطرة، وإجراء نهر، أو غير ذلك، وأمَّا إيتاؤها الفقراء ففي إخفائها من الفوائد، والستر عليه، وعدم تخجيله بين النَّاس وإقامته مقام الفضيحة، وأن يرى الناس أن يده هي اليد السفلى، وأنَّه لا شيء له، فيزهدون في معاملته ومعاوضته، وهذا قدرٌ زائدٌ من الإحسان إليه بمجرد الصدقة مع تضمنه الإخلاص، وعدم المراءاة، وطلبهم المحمدة من الناس. وكان إخفاؤها للفقير خيراً من إظهارها بين الناس، ومن هذا مدح النبي صدقة السَّر، وأثنى على فاعلها، وأخبر أنَّه أحد السبعة الذين هم في ظلِّ عرش الرحمن يوم القيامة، ولهذا جعله سبحانه خيراً للمنفق وأخبر أنَّه يكفر عنه بذلك الإنفاق من سيئاته [طريق الهجرتين]. 

الثانية: الصدقةُ في حال الصحة والقوة أفضل من الوصية بعد الموت أو حال المرض والاحتضار كما في قوله : { أفضل الصدقة أن تصدَّق وأنت صحيحٌ شحيحُ، تأمل الغنى وتخشى الفقر، ولا تمهل حتى إذا بلغت الحلقوم قلت: لفلان كذا ولفلان كذا، ألا وقد كان لفلان كذا } [في الصحيحين]. 

الثالثة: الصدقة التي تكون بعد أداء الواجب كما في قوله عز وجل: وَيَسْئَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ العَفْوَ [البقرة:219]، وقوله : { لا صدقة إلا عن ظهر غنى... }، وفي رواية: { وخير الصدقة ظهر غنى } [كلا الروايتين في البخاري]. 

الرابعة: بذل الإنسان ما يستطيعه ويطيقه مع القلة والحاجة؛ لقوله : { أفضل الصدقة جهد المُقل، وابدأ بمن تعول } [رواه أبو داود]، وقال : { سبق درهم مائة ألف درهم }، قالوا: وكيف؟! قال: { كان لرجل درهمان تصدق بأحدهما، وانطلق رجل إلى عرض ماله، فأخذ منه مائة ألف درهم فتصدق بها } [رواه النسائي، صحيح الجامع]، قال البغوي رحمه الله: ( والإختيار للرجل أن يتصدق بالفضل من ماله، ويستبقي لنفسه قوتاً لما يخاف عليه من فتنة الفقر، وربما يلحقه الندم على ما فعل، فيبطل به أجره، ويبقى كلاً على الناس، ولم ينكر النبي على أبي بكر خروجه من ماله أجمع، لَّما علم من قوة يقينه وصحة توكله، فلم يخف عليه الفتنة، كما خافها على غيره، أما من تصدق وأهله محتاجون إليه أو عليه دين فليس له ذلك، وأداء الدين والإنفاق على الأهل أولى، إلا أن يكون معروفاً بالصبر، فيؤثر على نفسه ولو كان به خصاصة كفعل أبي بكر، وكذلك آثر الأنصار المهاجرين، فأثنى الله عليهم بقوله وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ [الحشر:9] وهي الحاجة والفقر [شرح السنة]. 

الخامسة: الإنفاق على الأولاد كما في قوله : { الرجل إذا أنفق النفقة على أهله يحتسبها كانت له صدقة } [في الصحيحين]، وقوله : { أربعة دنانير: دينار أعطيته مسكيناً، ودينار أعطيته في رقبةٍ، ودينار أنفقته في سبيل الله، ودينار أنفقته على أهلك، أفضلها الدينار الذي أنفقته على أهلك } [رواه مسلم]. 

السادسة: الصدقة على القريب، كان أبو طلحة أكثر أنصاري بالمدينة مالاً، وكان أحب أمواله إليه بيرحاء، وكانت مستقبلة المسجد، وكان رسول الله يدخلها ويشرب من ماء فيها طيِّبٍ. قال أنس: ( فلما أنزلت هذه الآية: لَن تَنَالُواْ البِر حَتَّى تُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ [آل عمران:92]. قام أبو طلحة إلى رسول الله فقال: يا رسول الله إنَّ الله يقول في كتابه لَن تَنَالُواْ البِرَّ حَتَّى تُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وإن أحب أموالي إلي بيرحاء، وإنها صدقة لله أرجو برَّها وذخرها عند الله، فضعها يا رسول الله حيث شئت، فقال رسول الله : { بخ بخ مال رابح، وقد سمعت ما قلت فيها، إني أرى أن تجعلها في الأقربين }. فقال أبو طلحة: أفعل يا رسول، فقسَّمها أبو طلحة في أقاربه وبني عمه [في الصحيحين]. 

وقال : { الصدقة على المسكين صدقة، وهي على ذي الرحم اثنتان صدقة وصلة } [رواه أحمد والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجة]، وأخصُّ الأقارب - بعد من تلزمه نفقتهم - اثنان: 

الأول: اليتيم؛ لقوله جلَّ وعلا: فَلا اقتَحَمَ العَقَبَةَ (11) وَمَا أدرَاكَ مَا العَقَبَةُ (12) فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ (13) أَو إِطعَامٌ فِى يَومٍ ذي مَسغَبَةٍ (14) يَتِيماً ذَا مَقرَبَةٍ (15) أَو مِسكِيناً ذَا مَتْرَبةَ [البلد:11-16]. والمسغبة: الجوع والشِّدة. 

الثاني: القريب الذي يضمر العداوة ويخفيها؛ فقد قال : { أفضل الصدقة على ذي الرحم الكاشح } [رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي صحيح الجامع]. 

السابعة: الصَّدقة على الجار؛ فقد أوصى به الله سبحانه وتعالى بقوله: وَالْجَارِ ذِي القُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الجُنُبِ [النساء:36] وأوصى النبي أبا ذر بقوله: { وإذا طبخت مرقة فأكثر ماءها، واغرف لجيرانك منها } [رواه مسلم]. 

الثامنة: الصدقة على الصاحب والصديق في سبيل الله؛ لقوله : { أفضل الدنانير: دينار ينفقه الرجل على عياله، ودينار ينفقه الرجل على دابته في سبيل الله، ودينار ينفقه الرجل على أصحابه في سبيل الله عز وجل } [رواه مسلم]. 

التاسعة: النفقة في الجهاد في سبيل الله سواء كان جهاداً للكفار أو المنافقين، فإنه من أعظم ما بُذلت فيه الأموال؛ فإن الله أمر بذلك في غير ما موضع من كتابه، وقدَّم الجهاد بالمال على الجهاد بالنفس في أكثر الآيات ومن ذلك قوله سبحانه: انفِرُواْ خِفَافاً وَثِقَالاً وَجَاهِدُواْبِأَموَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [التوبة:41]، وقال سبحانه مبيناً صفات المؤمنين الكُمَّل الذين وصفهم بالصدق إِنَّمَا المُؤمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَم يَرتَابُواْ وَجَاهَدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ [الحجرات:15]، وأثنى سبحانه وتعالى على رسوله وأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم بذلك في قوله: لَكِنَ الرَّسُولُ وَالذَّينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ جَاهَدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الخَيرَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ المُفلِحُونَ (88) أَعَدَّ اللهُ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِى مِن تَحتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْفَوزُ العَظِيمُ [التوبة:89،88]، ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: { أفضل الصدقات ظلُّ فسطاطٍ في سبيل الله عز وجل أو منحة خادم في سبيل الله، أو طروقة فحل في سبيل الله } [رواه أحمد والترمذي، صحيح الجامع]، وقال : { من جهز غازياً في سبيل الله فقد غزا } [في الصحيحين]، ولكن ليُعلم أن أفضل الصدقة في الجهاد في سبيل الله ما كان في وقت الحاجة والقلة في المسلمين كما هو في وقتنا هذا، أمَّا ما كان في وقت كفاية وانتصار للمسلمين فلا شك أن في ذلك خيراً ولكن لا يعدل الأجر في الحالة الأولى:  وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلاَّ تُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لا يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أَنفَقُوا مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلاًّ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (10) مَن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ وَلَهُ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ  [الحديد:11،10]. ( إن الذي ينفق ويقاتل والعقيدة مطاردة، والأنصار قلة، وليس في الأفق ظل منفعة، ولا سلطان، ولا رخاء غير الذي ينفق، ويقاتل، والعقيدة آمنة، والأنصار كثرةٌ والنصر والغلبة والفوز قريبة المنازل، ذلك متعلق مباشرةً لله متجردٌ تجرداً كاملاً لا شبهة فيه، عميق الثقة والطمأنينة بالله وحده، بعيدٌ عن كل سبب ظاهر، وكل واقع قريب لا يجد على الخير أعواناً إلا ما يستمده مباشرةً من عقيدته، وهذا له على الخير أنصارٌ حتى حين تصح نيته ويتجرد تجرد الأوليين ) [في ظلال القرآن]. 

العاشرة: الصدقة الجارية: وهي ما يبقى بعد موت العبد، ويستمر أجره عليه؛ لقوله : { إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له } [رواه مسلم]. 

وإليك بعضاً من مجالات الصدقة الجارية التي جاء النص بها: 


مجالات الصدقة الجارية

1 - سقي الماء وحفر الآبار؛ لقولة : { أفضل الصدقة سقي الماء } [رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجة:صحيح الجامع]. 

2 - إطعام الطعام؛ فإن النبي لما سُئل: أي الإسلام خير؟ قال: { تُطعم الطعام، وتقرأ السلام على من عرفت ومن لم تعرف } [في الصحيحين]. 

3 - بناء المساجد؛ لقوله : { من بنى مسجداً يبتغي به وجه الله، بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة } [في الصحيحين]، وعن جابر أن رسول الله قال: { من حفر بئر ماء لم يشرب منه كبد حرى من جن ولا إنس ولا طائر إلا آجره الله يوم القيامة، ومن بنى مسجداً كمفحص قطاة أو أصغر بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة } [صحيح الترغيب]. 

4 - الإنفاق على نشر العلم، وتوزيع المصاحف، وبناء البيوت لابن السبيل، ومن كان في حكمه كاليتيم والأرملة ونحوهما، فعن أبي هريرة قال: قال : { إن مما يلحق المؤمن من عمله وحسناته بعد موته علماً علمه ونشره، أو ولداً صالحاً تركه، أو مصحفاً ورثه، أو مسجداً بناه، أو بيتاً لابن السبيل بناه، أو نهراً أجراه، أو صدقة أخرجها من ماله في صحته وحياته تلحقه بعد موته } [رواه ابن ماجة:صحيح الترغيب]. 

ولتعلم أخي أن الإنفاق في بعض الأوقات أفضل منه في غيرها كالإنفاق في رمضان، كما قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: ( كان رسول الله أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل وكان بلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن، فلرسول الله حين يلقاه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة ) [في الصحيحين]، وكذلك الصدقة في أيام العشر من ذي الحجة، فإن النبي قال: { ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام } يعني أيام العشر. قالوا: يا رسول الله! ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: { ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله، ثم لم يرجع من ذلك شيء } [رواه البخاري]، وقد علمت أن الصدقة من أفضل الأعمال التي يُتقرب بها إلى الله. 

ومن الأوقات الفاضلة يوم أن يكون الناس في شدة وحاجة ماسة وفقر بيّن كما في قوله سبحانه: فَلا اقْتَحَمَ الْعَقَبَةَ (11) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْعَقَبَةُ (12) فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ (13) أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ [البلد:11-14]. 

فمن نعمة الله عز وجل على العبد أن يكون ذا مال وجدة، ومن تمام نعمته عليه فيه أن يكون عوناً له على طاعة الله { فنعم المال الصالح للمرء الصالح } [رواه البخاري]. 

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
*


*فضل الصدقه*




*أسرار الصدقه*





*أربعون حديثاً عن الصدقه*





*علاقة الصدقه بالشفاء*




*الصدقه وأثرها*





*طريقه للربح السريع الوفير*





*قصه مؤثره عن الصدقه*





*الصدقه بصوت سمير البشيري*



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

*اللهــــم إجعــلنـــا مــن عبــادك الصـــالحيــن الصـــادقيـــن الصــابريـــن الخاشعيـــن المتصدقيـــن الذكـــرين الله كثيـــرا 

بــارك الله فيــكم و جــزاكم خيــر الجــزاء و رزقــكم الفــردوس دون حــساب ووالديــكم ....

اللهم اغفـــر للجميــع المســلميــن و المســلمات و المؤمنيــن و المؤمنــات الأحيــاء منهم و الأموات ...*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمين عالموضوع الغاوي والمفيد بنوووتي 


جاري سمع المحاضرات

----------


## أم سارونه~~

ربي يجعل في ميزان حسناتج يارب ^^
يحقق غايه مرادج يارب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اشكركم على المرور

نورتوا ^^

----------


## عروس العيم

جزاااج الله خير بنوتة وربي يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج حبي

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج حبيبتي

منوره ^^

----------


## فـز الخفـوق

تسلمين حبيبتي عالموضوع الطيـب
فـ ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ثانكس على المرور ^^

----------


## @مبدعه@

بارك الله فيج فميزان حسناتج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

وفيج

منوره الغلا ^^

----------


## فطومـة

جزاج الله خير 

ربي يتقبل منا صدقاتنا وينفع فيها

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آآآآآمين

منوره ^^

----------


## سيدةزاخر

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله من ميزان حسناتج على هذا الموضوع الطيب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج ... آمين ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## خلود 2

جزاك الله خيراً وجزاك جنته برحمته يارب . 

ماشاء الله عليج يارب يحفظج طريقتج جدا حلوة .. في الموضوع حطيتيلنا من كل بستان زهرة مثلما يقولون  :Smile:  

مشكورة .. واتمنى المشرفات يثبتونه لفترة  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آآآآآمين وجزاكِ

ويحفظج ^^

العفوو ... منوره  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## نفثات انثى

جزاكِ الله خير وبارك الله فيكى أختى وأسال الله أن يثقل لكى به ميزان الحسنات ,,, مشكوره يا الغالية على الموضوع الطيب .

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آآآآمين ولكِ بالمثل  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## احتاجك..

ابببببببببببببببببب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

منوره الغاليه ^^

----------


## بحيرة الوفا



----------


## احتاجك..



----------


## بنتـ DXB

جزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## قمـر الإمارات

في ميزان حسناتج يالغاليه..

::

::

^_^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آآآمين وياج ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## bellegirl

*رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ 

وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ*


*

حبيت الموضوع

في ميزان حسناتج اختي 

 
*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آآآمين وياج ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

]

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## حرم المهيــري

يزااج الله خير ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## حرم المرر.

تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي يسلمج 

منوره ^^

----------


## سمية عبدالله

مشكورة ويزاج الله خير 

اللهم اجعل أعمالنا كلها صالحة واجعلها لوجهك خالصة ولا تجعل لاحد فيها شيئا

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم آآآآمين

نورتي ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله اكبر

----------


## mzajeah

موووووووفقه اختي

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## غلا شهوب

يزاج الله خير الغالية
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج الغلا

منوره ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ^منايا^

رووووعه

مشكوره

وصج اجر صدقه فظيع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اشكركم على المرور

نورتوا ^^

----------


## شانيل82

يزاج الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج

نورتي ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ameldonia

جزاكي الله خيرا علي الموضوع المميز

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج  :Smile:

----------


## أم تم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله اكبر

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله... 

جزاك الله خيرا...

سبحانه... ما عبدناه حق قدره...

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج ^^

----------


## il Kadi

أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه , استغفروا الله

----------


## luna rose

> *اللهــــم إجعــلنـــا مــن عبــادك الصـــالحيــن الصـــادقيـــن الصــابريـــن الخاشعيـــن المتصدقيـــن الذاكـــرين الله كثيـــرا 
> 
> بــارك الله فيــكم و جــزاكم خيــر الجــزاء و رزقــكم الفــردوس دون حــساب ووالديــكم ....
> 
> اللهم اغفـــر للجميــع المســلميــن و المســلمات و المؤمنيــن و المؤمنــات الأحيــاء منهم و الأموات ...*

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## الليدي سويرة

الحمدالله الذي انعم علينا بفضائل الصدقة العظيمة فهي كنز عظيــــــــــــــــــم

جزااك الله خير على هالطرح الرائع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## TaRgEt

جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً 
يعجز لساني عن الشكر لهذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع جعلنا واياكم ممن تظلنا صدقاتنا وجعلنا يارب واياكم ممن يدخلون من باب الصدقه 
اللهم اسألك الجنه لي ولجميع عبادك المسلمين المخلصين في عبادتك فلا تحرمنا منها يا ارحم الراحمين 
اللهم ثبتني عند السؤال بقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمداً رسول الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج ^^

اللهم آآآآآآآآمين  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## روح.الامارات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لأن ( الله ربي )
سأبحر في أُمنياتي .. سأزيدُ رغباتي !

سَأطمع في دُعائي أكثر ..
لأن الله رَبي !
... ... سأطرُق البابَ وإن طال الفَتح `
سأنطَرِحُ على الأعتاب وإن امتدّ الزمان ،

فحتماً ولابُد ; سأبكي فرحاً يوماً
من دَهشتي بالعطاء .. / لأنه ” آلله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يٍـْآربْ♥ إن لم آگن آخلصت فيےٌ طآعتگ فإننيےٌ آطمع فيےٌ رِحمتـگ ﻵ إلـَه إﻵ انـت سَبحآُنُكُ...إنيَ كَنٌتُ مـَنُ الَظآلميَن

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الـلـهـمَّ ثـبّـتْ قَــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يــومَ تُــرفَــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~

وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

|[ ساعــــة استجــــابة ]|

عَنْ جَابِرْ بْنُ عَبْدِاللّه -رَضِيَ اللّه عَنْهُمَا- قَالْ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّه -صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمْ-:
... «يَوْمُ الجُمُعة اثِنْتَا عَشْرَةَ سَاعَةً، لاَ يُوجَد فِيهَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ يَسْأَلُ الله شَيْئاً إِلاَّ آتَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا آخِرَ سَاعَةٍ بَعْدَ العَصْر».

(رواه أبو داود والنســائي)
[صَحّحـــــه الألبـــــاني]

----------


## بنتـ DXB

'ربــيّ♥ .. آجعَل يومّي آفضُلْ مِن آمسَسيّ ۈ غديّ آفضلَ مِنّ يوٌۆمي ۈلآ ٺحْرمنيَ سعَآدةً حُلمْ آنتظٌرت ٺحقَيقہٌ

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مشكوره على الرفع ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهـم اجعلنـا ممّـن قبضـتَ أرواحهم و أنـتَ راض ٍ عنهـم

و ممّـن تفُـوح ُ رائـحـة المسك منهــم

و تشهد ( أصابـعهم ) بـالشهادة قبل الموت

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

حِينْ تَضيق/ بِكُمْ ﻵ تبگو َ .. { بَل إسجُدوا } ♥  :Smile:  !

----------


## poufooh

جزاج الله خير 

الله يحقق لج مرادج ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج 

آآآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ابداعات

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ويزاج  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## بنتـ DXB

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اشهد ان لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم صلِّ وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللّهـم اجعلنـي مـن الصابرين الحامدين لـك اللّهـم لا تصـب بقلبـيّ ذرة يـأس واجعل الأمـل بـك وحـدك يـاالله ♡

----------


## بنتـ DXB

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع.....

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مشكوره ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

استغفر الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يَ رب آحفظني مَن عيون تترقب حَيآتي وَ آكفني شرهآ و شر الحآسدين فَ آنتَ خير الحآفظين ♥

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

للرفع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

تسلمين على الرفع ^^

----------

